

The unbearable unlightness of AI - cooc
http://www.roughtype.com/?p=5104

======
gjvc
(This question comes from the comments in the linked article.) "What is the
need for trying to get an inanimate object to achieve consciousness, anyway?"

Easy -- research grants and an academic life. Plumbing, electrical
installations, and many other walks of life have much higher standards than
software. IMHO, there is a much greater need for basic research into
verifiable, industrial-strength software, (and hoverboards) than there is
synthetic consciousness.

